# What is happening to my clownfish :)



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

My Scoly is now hosting my Gold Nugget Clownfish!



















My Rasta Zoa used to host him:


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

That guy is sure cute but missing some anemone loving !


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Too risky to put an anemone in my tank!

Here are my torches hosting my B&W Clownfish:


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is my little goof ball








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yours is very nice too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, I've had her for 8 months but for the first 6 she had no idea what an anemone was and liked a toad stool. I waited till the tank was mature enough for an anemone and for about 4 months she still had no idea then something just snapped and she found it. She love it but it's not always happy to have her diving into it.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

here is my hammer hosting my lightning maroon clownfish!


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

It looks like your clownfish is retired


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

mr.wilson said:


> It looks like your clownfish is retired


It does have that "Get off my euphyllia" look on it's face.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats an adorable clown in your scolly too bad mine has such a bad attitude and host nothing..
Very nice Albert


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am afraid it will eventually kill that Scoly!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

notclear said:


> I am afraid it will eventually kill that Scoly!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had that happened with a brain and I had to move it out of the tank...the brain


----------

